# Fluorescent Lights for Planted Aquarium - Help



## Kitsune (Jul 17, 2010)

So I'm really having difficulty getting my brain wrapped around lighting requirements for planted tanks. My understanding so far:


Planted tanks need lots of light depending on the type of plants. For light hungry plants this can be as high as 4 WPG, or more.
Plants require both blue and red light to flourish (per Transposon's post referring to this article ). One can either get these lights separately and combine or purchase a "Full Spectrum floresecent gro-bulb".
6,700 K is a typical light colour ideal for plant viewing in planted tanks.

So my problem is why can't I find these lights anywhere? When a product refers to "T5-HO Light Fixture" (example here) its not ACTUALLY saying that its ideal for plant growth (right?), even if it says ideal for aquariums?

Why is it that when I search Big Al's online store, for example, I can't find a light figure that comes 'Full Spectrum' only separate light bulbs?

So here is what I need answered:

Does the light figure/light bulb need to say 'Full Spectrum' to be ideal for plants?
6,700 K does not equal 'ideal for plants', right?
Am I just crazy and not understanding light fixtures?
I decided to get this light figure. Do you think it'll work?


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

I am not too sure but I know some planted tanks have 6500 K, some have 6700 K, some have 10000 K, some even use metal halide light mixed with other lights, and I believe Amano offers 8000 K on his own lights so it is not craved in stone. Some people like colormax but I dont, again it is personal.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Does the light figure/light bulb need to say 'Full Spectrum' to be ideal for plants?
6,700 K does not equal 'ideal for plants', right?
Am I just crazy and not understanding light fixtures?
I decided to get this light figure. Do you think it'll work?
[/QUOTE]

If you still have the packaging for this fixture I would take it back. If you like it and want to get decent bulbs for it I would go and see the guys over at Albrite lighting on Kebet Way Port Coquitlam just off the Maryhill bypass and Kingsway area. This is where I buy all my light bulbs. They cost about half as much as LFS lights do. You tell them you want a 6500k light bulb and give them the numbers on your current bulb(F28t5/865 for example) and they will get you exactly what you need. You can get full spectrum bulbs or you can get daylight bulbs. I personally use the daylight bulbs. The last time I bought bulbs they cost me $8.00 each. You can also get these in a T8 if your fixture is an older one requiring T8 bulbs. My plants seem to thrive with the lights I use. Good luck in your search for answers. With tanks they are never ending.


----------

